# I love you not only for what you are



## 50n1kK

Hello

me and my girlfriend are together for 10 months now and i would like to surprise her with a litle bit of her native language so if someone could kindly translate me a couple of phrases it would be amazing 

"I love you not only for what you are, but for what I am when I am with you. I love you not only for what you have made of yourself, but for what you are making of me. I love you for the part of me that you bring out.

Happy 10th monthsary my love"


whoops turned out longer that i expected i realy hope this isn't too difficult 
a huge thank you in advance. Salamat!!!


----------



## rempress

What is her native language?


----------



## 50n1kK

rempress said:


> What is her native language?



she is philipino


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

Welcome to the forum 50n1kK! 
What you did is so sweet but I just translated the whole thought of it.
This is what I came out with..
Mahal kita hindi dahil kung ano ka, Ngunit kung ano ako kapag kasama kita. 
Maligayang ika-sampung buwan aking mahal! 
Happy 10th monthsary aking mahal so you will not sound too formal. 
You can also add
 Maraming salamat sa pagmamahal mo kung sino man ako. 
It means:Thank you for loving me for who i am.
*Hope it could be a help 
*


----------



## DotterKat

50n1kK said:


> "I love you not only for what you are, but for what I am when I am with you. I love you not only for what you have made of yourself, but for what you are making of me. I love you for the part of me that you bring out.
> 
> Happy 10th monthsary my love"



There are dozens of ways to translate this, but none of them will sound good if done verbatim because of the heavy use of figurative speech. The best way would be to translate the thought and spirit of your poem. Also, there is a disconnect between the tone of the text itself --- which skews formal --- and the closing, particularly the neologism "10th monthsary" which skews casual and informal.
Here is my suggestion based on an alteration of your original text, plus my own neologism at the end:

I love you not only for who you are, but also for who I become when I am with you. I love you not only for how far you have come, but also for inspiring me as to how far I can go. I love you for the goodness in you that awakens all that is good in me.

*Mahal kita hindi lamang dahil kung sino ka, nguni't dahil din kung sino ako kapag kasama kita. Mahal kita hindi lamang dahil sa layo ng iyong narating, nguni't dahil pinukaw mo din ang aking kalooban sa layo ng aking kayang marating. Mahal kita dahil sa iyong kabutihan na minumulat ang lahat ng mabuti sa aking pagkatao.*

*Maligayang ika-sampung buwanesaryo aking mahal*.

*Buwanesaryo* is a neologism I came up with to approximate _monthsary_. It is a portmanteau of buwan (month) and anibersaryo (anniversary). Again, my preference would be for uniformity of the formal tone throughout, but this invented word is in keeping with the spirit of your original text.


----------



## 50n1kK

woooah thank you sooo much i'm just speechless this is so amazing i cannot thank you enough Pretty_Gaella thank you once again 
... did i say thank you already ?


----------



## 50n1kK

thank you dotterKat it is much appreciated especialy the corrigation and most importantly the explanation i will remember that for our next big event comming up XD thank you and god bless you 


P.S: i realy like the "Bwanesayro" becaus thats something we do all the time, we combine words from my language with hers (tagalog) and create new ones. Haha and it sounds hilarious >.<


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

DotterKat said:


> *Buwanesaryo* is a neologism I came up with to approximate _monthsary_. It is a portmanteau of buwan (month) and anibersaryo (anniversary). Again, my preference would be for uniformity of the formal tone throughout, but this invented word is in keeping with the spirit of your original text.



Magandang Umaga/Hapon/Gabi Sainyong lahat!


That is so smart of you Dotterkat to come up with *Buwanesaryo *I never thought of that. However personally I won't use that word because it sounds odd.


----------



## mataripis

50n1kK said:


> Hello
> 
> me and my girlfriend are together for 10 months now and i would like to surprise her with a litle bit of her native language so if someone could kindly translate me a couple of phrases it would be amazing
> 
> "I love you not only for what you are, but for what I am when I am with you. I love you not only for what you have made of yourself, but for what you are making of me. I love you for the part of me that you bring out.
> 
> Happy 10th monthsary my love"
> 
> 
> whoops turned out longer that i expected i realy hope this isn't too difficult
> a huge thank you in advance. Salamat!!!


My  Translation;  Mahal ko, naging mahalaga ka sa akin at di nagbabago ang pagturing kong ito. sa bawat taon, kaysarap gunitain ang pagsasama nating ito.Maligayang ikasampung taon ng paggunita ng pagsasama nating kayganda at walang pagkamaliw, mahal ko.


----------

